# The Paint Talk App



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I just got an android phone about a week ago and am now downloading app's at an alarming rate :yes: So I downloaded the Paint Talk App and was very disappointed with it's performance , Instead I just bookmarked the forum homepage for easier access . Have any of you tried the App ? and if so please rate it !


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I use the iPhone app and have been very happy with it so far. Of course it's a little different, and anything dealing with "change" takes me a little time to get used to. But overall I like it.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I use the iPhone app and have been very happy with it so far. Of course it's a little different, and anything dealing with "change" takes me a little time to get used to. But overall I like it.


I have the same iPhone PT app. Though it's not
as good as a PC it works well.

The only thing I don't like is you can't thank with it. So I have to thank in the post and that is not credited in the members thanked column.

Just saying


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

robladd said:


> The only thing I don't like is you can't thank with it. So I have to thank in the post and that is not credited in the members thanked column.
> 
> Just saying


There is a little v to the right of each post. Click on that and click on "thank" and you are golden.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I have the Droid PT app on my Samsung. I like it. I tried to download it on my KOBO Book reader (Android) and it won't work.

I only wish i could do emoticons on the app.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> There is a little v to the right of each post. Click on that and click on "thank" and you are golden.


You the man.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

hated it, don't even want to visit the site to rate it


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I didn't like the layout of it in and uninstalled the app . I'll stick with the regular site


----------

